# Happy B-Day



## knine (May 28, 2008)

Well monday was my b-day and the wife gave me sum cash to get a cooker and this is what i wanted . had plenty of cash to get what i wanted . this is what i got . 

Weber silver 22-1/2"  


food for the new baby





heating up












my new baby


----------



## surfinsapo (May 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday & nice set up ya got....


----------



## BONE HEADS (May 28, 2008)

nice, happy birthday


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 28, 2008)

Happy B-day!

Those little Webers will turn out some good Q!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 28, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday ya ol' fart


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2008)

Man what a great gift you bought yourself!! 8) 
A big Happy B Day to ya'!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Your gonna love that grill!


----------



## Toby Keil (May 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday. That's a nice new toy you got.


----------



## knine (May 28, 2008)

thanks all ......................i love the little bro to this 1 i know i will love dis 1 .


----------



## cleglue (May 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday and congratulations of the Weber Grill.  I have one and I use it a lot.


----------



## Rag1 (May 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy that thing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2008)

congrats, it's my favorite grill.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday and happy grilling


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 29, 2008)

Happy B Day Brady


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday...I love when you get to pick out your own gift.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2008)

Happy  B-Day.  

I have one of those grills myself.


----------



## Unity (May 29, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Happy  B-Day.
> 
> I have one of those grills myself.


+1

If I were faced with narrowing my outdoor cookers down to one (those in my sig plus the $30 craigslist gasser there's not room for in the sig), it'd be a hard call but the 22.5" kettle would be a strong contender. Maybe I'd keep the WSM, maybe the kettle. Dunno.

--John
(Don't tell my wife I brought up the idea of cutting down to one.   )


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2008)

Happy Bday. You made an excellent choice.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (May 29, 2008)

Happy belated Bday.  Nice present to yourself.


----------



## john a (May 30, 2008)

Happy B-Day knine, can't beat those Webers


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 1, 2008)

Well Happy Birthday and congrats on the acquistion of all that kewlish cooking stuff. 

bigwheel




			
				knine said:
			
		

> Well monday was my b-day and the wife gave me sum cash to get a cooker and this is what i wanted . had plenty of cash to get what i wanted . this is what i got .
> 
> Weber silver 22-1/2"
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 1, 2008)

Bestest gift ever! Your going to be real happy with it, and it will be around for many more birthdays too!
Happy Birthay


----------

